# Error starting quicktime 7.1.3 (Error 47: Invalid URL)



## wolf_3d

Hello forum,
I've downloaded the latest version of quick time from the apple website and each time I start it, I get the following:

Error 47: Invalid URL

Now the good thing is that I can play mov files ( I verified by playing the sample quick time movie that comes with it) so my only problem is that annoying message... anybody knows how to get rid of it??

I'm running a windows xp home eddition .. which came with the 510 hp laptop that I got recently.

plz let me know if I've missed any info.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm

does this happen everytime you start the computer, or just when you launch quicktime player?


----------



## wolf_3d

Just when I start quicktime player,

Actually now, for some reason, when I start quicktime player, I get a "loading..." in the main viewing area (underneath the quicktime logo) and it stays like that.. I've uninstalled it, and then installed it back again ... for the fourth time, but with no avail.

I suspected that it's trying to access something over the web ... I disabled Norton Internet security and launched quick time.. (in case Norton is blocking a port or something) but that didn't help either.

Any thoughts??


----------



## sinclair_tm

yes, when ever you launch qt player, its trying to goto the web, like a media browser of sorts, and it seems like something has blocked it. but if you just double click on a media file, it should open the player, and not goto the web. but either way, its just more of a pain then a problem. but i do think that there is a setting in the preferences where you can turn the online media browser off. but i can't remember for sure, its been a long time since i've used qt player in windows.


----------



## wolf_3d

Yeah, I guess thats what's going on, I tried to look for that setting in the quicktime preferences but I couldn't find it...

As you said, it's more of a pain than is a problem.. any idea how to set it to off line mode?

Much appreciated.


----------

